# Dying Batteries



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I had to share this with you. Last night, I'm doing the hypno thing, & I notice that Mike is starting to sound like he's had a few. ..........UhOh.........Batteries emergency!!!!! Now should I get up & get new ones?????? Nope, I'm sticking it out, I bet he's almost done..........Well, he's sounding worse & worse, too many pints Mike. Bartender should have cut him off. LOL







Eventually Mike passes out with a resounding click!! Blast I say, he wasn't done. ......... Oh well. Then I passed out. I know I "cut out of school early". Don't tell OK?







BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

LOL














Reminds me of a really bad cold snap in Illinois when a freind of mind borrowed his Mom's car as his had to be started every 2-3 hours to keep it running and he didn't want to not sleep while he was up visiting us, Mom's car only needed to be run once every day. The car was making this awful creaking sound and we though it was just the car being really cold and something rubbing up against something else where at warm temperatures they don't touch...Then we discovered the truth. It was the John Denver tape in the tape player that was running reeeeeaaaaaaaalllly slowly as the tape player was too cold to run at full speed.And people ask me why I moved South







K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Hi Guys,I had to laugh at these







Sometimes Karen wishes she could find a switch to switch me off







As for drinking to much, I used to think I could tell when I had had enough when the floor came up and hit me in the back of the head, however I found that if I really had too much, not only woudl the floor hit me on th eback of the head - I would have to hang on too







CheersMike


----------

